# Help ID this Frog



## dartsanddragons (Jun 6, 2004)

Hi 
I'm looking to find out what morph this Tinc is. It has a black body with yellow markings and its head is orange/deep yellow like a cobalt Brizilian Yellow Head any help would be appreciated. .


----------



## Marcus (Apr 18, 2004)

Well it's certainly NOT a Brasilian yellowhead. My first thought was Alanis but these frogs of yours are very yellow on the flanks. Normally alanis and inferalanis doesn't have that much yellow on the flanks. Also possible is yellowback. Yellowbacks can have much different patterns.
So my thoughts for now is yellowback but no garantee. If you get offspring let me now maybe we can take a look at these animals for a second opinion.


----------



## Guest (Dec 15, 2004)

This is what we call one of the forms of Giant Orange. There are several types, but in the mid 90's there were a good amount of ones like this type that was a more washed out white/orange body stripe with more yellow/orange on the crest of the head. I had a few of them from Ted 'the magician' as we would refer to him as-- I can't remember his real last name. You would ask him the sexes of the adults and he would ask you what you wanted...
j


----------



## dartsanddragons (Jun 6, 2004)

Thanks for the replies my first thought were Giant Orange but they dont look a lot like my others.

Thanks Scott


----------



## Marcus (Apr 18, 2004)

Good thoughts about the "Regina" morph.
Sometimes I overlook a morph in all the morphs. My brains are sometimes so busy with tincmorphs i overlook morphs...I even keep Regina's myself.  
I am still confused about the tinctorius morph in the other topic. :wink:

Why am I confused about these yellowtincs? Well I saw some weeks ago some regina's...at least I thought they were untill I saw the parents...typical yellowbacks. So I am a little bit carefull now.


----------



## Guest (Dec 15, 2004)

From what I understand, Sean Stewart can explain this much better than I, there is a significant difference between Regina and Giant Orange. 
j


----------



## dartsanddragons (Jun 6, 2004)

I actually am meeting with him tomorrow so maybe I'll take these along for an opinion.

Thanks Scott


----------



## dartsanddragons (Jun 6, 2004)

I was able to get a better pic I guess he was in the mood to cooperate


----------



## dmartin72 (Oct 27, 2004)

Beautiful frog and that's a great shot!


----------



## dartsanddragons (Jun 6, 2004)

David
I got lucky with my old Camera if the light is right and the Frogs are in the mood for a picture it works out well.

Thanks Scott


----------



## dmartin72 (Oct 27, 2004)

I thought maybe you got an early Christmas present!



dartsanddragons said:


> David
> I got lucky with my old Camera if the light is right and the Frogs are in the mood for a picture it works out well.
> 
> Thanks Scott


----------

